# WSDL und Java



## arkadi (26. Aug 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage und hoffe, dass die Community mir helfen kann. Ich möchte gerne mit einem AdServer kommunizieren. Es gibt kein SDK oder API, dafür aber viele WSDL Dateien. Ich kann damit leider (noch) nicht viel anfangen. Es gibt z.B. diese WSDL Datei und ich komme mit der nicht ganz klar. Mir fehlt der Einstieg, wie baue ich überhaupt eine Verbindung zum Server auf ?

Eventuell kann mir jemand helfen.

Danke


----------



## Flown (26. Aug 2014)

Also mit diesem TUTORIAL kannst du die WSDL file zu Code machen. Danach in dein Projekt einfach die Klassen einbinden und verwenden.


----------



## dzim (26. Aug 2014)

es gibt das Kommandozeilentool "wsimport", mit dem du die Klientseitige API generieren lassen kannst. Du erhälst dann mit JaxB annotierte Modell-Klassen und die Klassen mitsamt Methoden, die du für die Kommunikation brauchst. Den ganzen Client also.


----------



## arkadi (26. Aug 2014)

Hallo,

danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich habe es gerade durch den wsimport gejagt und es kommt folgendes:

Wenn ich folgendes ausführe:

wsimport -keep -verbose http://soa.adition.com/soa/mwpushserver.wsdl

dann bekomme ich folgendes:

parsing WSDL...



Generating code...

adition_mwpushserver\AditionMwPushServer.java
[ERROR] .\adition_mwpushserver\AditionMwPushServer.java (Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden)

Was mache ich falsch ?


----------



## Flown (26. Aug 2014)

Möglicherweise brauchst du Adminrechte, bei mir funktioniert der Befehl tadellos.


----------



## arkadi (27. Aug 2014)

Hi,

genau das war es  DANKE DIR


----------

